# Performance Superbe



## 66TigerCat (Aug 19, 2019)

Picked this up not long ago from the original owner. 1986 Performance Superbe. Made in Japan with Tange No. 1 tubing, short point lugs, semi-sloping fork crown and SunTour Pro dropouts. Full Superbe Pro group including pedals. The headset is an alloy Tange Levin. SR bar and stem. Araya Super Hard Anodized rims. I installed tires, tubes and cables as the original ones were shot. Freewheel was changed from the original 6 speed to a 7 speed Dura Ace. I have the original freewheel. 

I believe these were the house brand for Performance Bikes when they were a strictly mail order outfit. I've read that they were made by Tano who also made Centurian and Shogun bicycles. It is very nicely made and rides great.


----------



## Roger Henning (Aug 20, 2019)

The Sun Tour Superbe components were about the best around in their day,  Very high end bike at the time.  Roger


----------

